# Easter brings Fasnaghts followed by Dyngus Day



## hauntedtexan (Apr 3, 2017)

I am originally from the Niagara Falls area and since it gets so very, very cold, it seems that folks become a bit unhinged in the spring. So, I grew up eagerly awaiting Fasnaught Easter pastry's and gathering up p**sy* willows for Dyngus Day the day after Easter. I firmly believe that mass quantities of alcohol helped in their creation because this holiday is a very strange mating ritual where the boys gently swat at the girls legs and splash them with water, and the girls loving throw dishes and crockery back towards the guys. ... I really never questioned this holiday until I left the area in the '70's. But... I try to return for vacations around that time, just for the pastries of course.

Here's the info:http://www.holidayinsights.com/other/dyngusday.htm
and the yummies:


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 3, 2017)

LOL I never heard of such a thing! The pastries look good, though.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Apr 3, 2017)

I never heard of it either. You learn something new everyday. I would love to taste the pastries and I love ***** willows,I haven seen them in a very long time.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 4, 2017)

When I lived in WNY we always had a Polish doughnut called a Paczki (Poonch key), a jelly doughnut filled with black raspberry jelly.

When I was a kid we used to pick ***** willows in a swampy area near our house.  The other day I saw them in the local Wegman's florist shop for sale, I could never bring myself to buy them but they did bring back happy memories.

Our grandmother taught us this little ditty!

_I know a little *****
Her coat is silver gray
She lives down in the meadow
Not very far away.             Though she is a *****
              She’ll never be a cat.
              She is a ***** willow.
              Now what do you think of that!

_I guess the censors at SF don't like the word *****, so sad another harmless word gone bad, LOL!


----------



## IKE (Apr 5, 2017)

I also look forward to Easter.......I can hardly wait to get some more fresh eggs from the Easter Bunny. 

C'mon, who woulda ever thunk that a wabbit could lay eggs ?


----------

